# What a difference 25 years makes...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*What a difference 25 years makes. The first picture is a pheasant I mounted for my friends dad when I was a junior in high school circa 1982. The second one was one I did for a friend about six years ago. That old junky thing is the only bird I did from that era that I know to still be in existence. Pretty sobering...

*


http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/franken****.jpg


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Hell, that bird is as old as I am. Came a long ways for sure. Both of us.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't be so hard on yourself, hang in there, you'll get 'er figured out some day


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Everyone keeps telling me that BP, but this learning curve is KILLING me!


----------



## outdoors (Feb 6, 2013)

Tex I still remember that bird sitting in our house for years. Gotta start somewhere, right?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

outdoors said:


> Tex I still remember that bird sitting in our house for years. Gotta start somewhere, right?


Which one are you?:-o

I traded your dad straight across for a new and improved model. This is the one he has now.


----------



## outdoors (Feb 6, 2013)

I am the youngest of the kids. I am the one who dropped off Steve's turkey at your house. 

The new bird looks much nicer and is proudly displayed at the parents house.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't see any difference. Keep tryin you'll figure it out someday.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> I don't see any difference. Keep tryin you'll figure it out someday.


You need to go see Dr Hoops and get yer eyes checked...:mrgreen:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

No, I can see a little improvement! I think you are getting the hang of it!! Stick with it and you might be able to turn it into a career one day lol!!


----------

